# Nursery Schools all FULL?? Cant find anywhere!



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

Does anyone know for any childrens nurseries in Dubai which have places available? It seems that all are full and there is waiting lists full also!! Driving me nuts... Someone help Pleeeeeeeeeeaaese!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I do not have any children but I do sympathise. Unfortunately, this is a common problem here and waiting lists tend to be quite long. There is a list of schools on the forum that you could try. Alternatively, if you are coming over for employment, it might be worthwhile speaking to your employer. A lot of employers offer help in securing school places and would be able to advise of local nurseries that you could contact. It might just mean that you have to look a little bit further afield.

I hope you find something soon.


----------



## muggle (Sep 2, 2008)

ACoz2000 said:


> Does anyone know for any childrens nurseries in Dubai which have places available? It seems that all are full and there is waiting lists full also!! Driving me nuts... Someone help Pleeeeeeeeeeaaese!!


Having the same problem! Only option so far seems to be to utilise contacts to arrange play dates!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes, this is a common problem with schools and nurseries here,though with summer holidays over and schools back, nurseries may have a better idea of places.

here a few links for you ...not sure which nurseries you have tried or what area you are willing to travel to.

Nurseries, Nursery Schools UAE United Arab Emirates

Nursery Schools in Dubai | List of Nursery Scholls in Dubai | Nursery Schools UAE

Welcome to DubaiKidz.Biz


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

Great help on Dubaikidz.biz I just sent an email to almost every suitable nursery and have had an immediate response!! Should all be arranged very soon, many thanks for the advice.. ;-)


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

ACoz2000 said:


> Great help on Dubaikidz.biz I just sent an email to almost every suitable nursery and have had an immediate response!! Should all be arranged very soon, many thanks for the advice.. ;-)



 You are welcome !!


----------

